# Sun-burn and cancer.



## Amsoil_Man (Feb 2, 2010)

I know for a fact that this is a definite issue. I did a test with the paint I am using on the deck of my boat (White -- Interlux polyurathan paint) And it is like a mirror.... I was like holy crap im going to melt in the sun.

I had a piece of wood that was painted white on one side and with interlux on the other and the difference was amazing in the sun. I tilted the plain white side in the sun toward the back of my garage and got nothing but when I turned it over the interlux was almost like a mirror shine. I could fry ants with this reflection!

I only wanted to post up a thread to ask how can one protect themselves from the suns harmful rays without a love sleeve shirt, hat, glasses, and a killing of sun tan lotion? 

Haha, my boat is a mobile sun tanning booth


----------



## Amsoil_Man (Feb 2, 2010)

I meant to say -- Is there anything out there that will not only protect my skin but not make me literally burn up from the inside. Like breathable material? Is that what the masks over your face are for? To stay away from the sun? Thanks everyone for suggestions and comments.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

ive tryed a couple diffrent masks there good when its cool out, but you will sweat your butt off when its hot out. Then your glasses start foging up. End result a bath in suntan lotion works the best and a good hat.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

There is nothing, either cover up, or use sun block. Remember there is a difference in sun screen and sun block. I use waterproof SPF 50 and put it on before I hit the water.
As far as reflection of the paint goes, I had that issue so I webbed my boat, it cut the glare down by like 70%


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I fish from the first bit of light to mid-morning.
Usually back on the ramp before 10 am.
Or hit the water just before sunset, to catch the evening feed.
Hard to get sun burned night fishing.

                                

Typical morning wear when on the water...


----------



## pole_position (Dec 5, 2009)

Straw hat! It's like' ,,,,, instyle


----------



## JimCameron (Jan 3, 2010)

> I only wanted to post up a thread to ask how can one protect themselves from the suns harmful rays without a love sleeve shirt, hat, glasses, and a killing of sun tan lotion?
> 
> Haha, my boat is a mobile sun tanning booth


Fish at night.

Or wear long sleeves, sun buff, gloves, sun glasses big hat, long bill, and 70+spf Coppertone Water Babies (doesn't burn eyes) lotion. 

Or be a jerk like me and go in every 6 months and have a chunk of you cut off and start doing all of the above after it is too late. 

One jerk on the forum is enough.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

> > I only wanted to post up a thread to ask how can one protect themselves from the suns harmful rays without a love sleeve shirt, hat, glasses, and a killing of sun tan lotion?
> >
> > Haha, my boat is a mobile sun tanning booth
> 
> ...


Along those lines, I could do a PSA for sun damaged skin. Over the last few months, the skin doc has had me using something called Effudex to rid myself of all the damaged skin from the last 35 years. It's basically a solution that you put on for 20-30 days that melts your face off. I've completed most of my face in stages and the longest I could take it on any one spot was 21 days.
Trust me everyone, it's not a fun ride. Sun block and protective clothing might get uncomfortable, but I'll never be without it again. Here's a pic of my forehead about 10 days into treatment. From here, it starts burning, cracking open, and bleeding. Heat, sweat, or direct sunlight sets it on fire.









Later pics got to graphic to post. ;D


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

http://www.breathelikeafish.com/order.html

Start while your young!!


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

Unfortunately it's one of those things that you do not realize to pay attention to until you are older. Or I should say until your wife makes an appointment with the dermatologist. To date I've had 7 spots removed, 4 were pre-cancerous. All the years of surfing and fishing with no shirt/protection caught up with me. I thought it would not affect me. All the information is out there, it's one's choice on how to live with that knowledge. A tan is not that important when a doctor is removing your skin.


----------



## HighSide25 (May 15, 2007)

the masks are because most of us are ugly, not because of the sun


----------



## flydipper (Sep 29, 2009)

I reccomend copious amounts of sunscreen and a hat at all times even when running. If you use a mask be sure to re-apply the sunscreen whenever you take it off. I wear earmuffs while underway to keep my hat on. Be careful not to use the screen above your eyes to minimize the migration of it into your eyes. I also wear gloves, long sleeves and long pants made of cotton- no space age fabric is as cool-IMO. Don't forget a good pair of polarized glasses. Get checked by a Doc once a year and an Eye Doc too- cancer can affect your eyes.


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

> the masks are because most of us are ugly, not because of the sun


Speak for yourself!  ;D 
I wear mine for sun protection...anything 
else is icing on the cake!


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

DO NOT FORGET
ptygerium--a YELLOWISH film that grows out from the inside corner of your eye that eventually covers your cornia and affects your vision
removal is by "knife" w/ a transplant of eye stuff and stiched in

trust me no fun---had it done----all because of the sun and I wore sunglasses


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

www.ihuntfish.net

microfiber shirt with buff built in, a hat and good glasses....


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> the masks are because most of us are ugly, not because of the sun


 speak for your self dude : i wear mine to conceal my identity  seems i've got quite the reputation as the master slayer  so when they see me coming they scoot to deeper water  that only takes me so far untill i've got to change out boats just to keep them guessing ;D


----------



## HighSide25 (May 15, 2007)

> the masks are because most of us are ugly, not because of the sun



come to think of it, ive yet to see the ugliest of us all in a buff...... Curtis, when is your birthday!?


----------



## boggob (Feb 20, 2007)

Big breams and lots of sunscreen, at least 50 spf. The baby sunscreens or "sensitive skin" versions are more breathable. The longsleeve columbia shirts aren't too bad. I like white even though they get and appear dirtier. In the dead heat of summer, its tough to be out after 10am, but if so, I'll take a dip or go scalloping. The clothes dry quickly and feel cool. An umbrella or bimini provides some refuge as well. The Florida Sportsman has a great article on sun protection this month: "If you've grown up in Fla since the age of two, by the time you are 20-25, you've had a lifetime of exposure relative to someone living in the midwest or northeast." 

http://www.sungrubbies.com/product_index_html/product_detail_html/Sun-Hats-SantaCruz.htm

http://www.sungrubbies.com/product_index_html/product_detail_html/SunhatsElRanchero.htm


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

It was once common to hear that any SPF above 15 was a waste of time based on some bogus science. That was/is BS, but you still hear it. Everyone simply hated the thick stuff and created excuses not to wear it. Back in `95, the SPF 50 applied in like Crisco, so we all used lighter stuff. The stuff they make anymore soaks in quick and isn't greasy at all after that. Wear 50 or above. Hell, wear the strongest you can find. I hate long sleeves in the summer, so I rely on the sunblock. 

I have sun scarring on my eyes from UV damage (the ptygerium that topnative2 mentioned). Unfortunately, it is a hereditary susceptibility. I got it from my mom. I suppose it could happen to anyone if they scorch their eyes enough, but if one of your parents has it, you probably need to wear your sunglasses religiously. Mine isn't too bad yet, but wearing sunglasses only seems to slow the onset. My mom has had it removed once now. It was very uncomfortable. 

More important that taking care of yourself, make sure your kids take care of themselves. My dad thought that sunscreen was for wimps and refused to wear it... I wanted to be like my dad... you see where this is going. We're both smarter now. 

Also, make sure your kids have decent sunglasses, even if it means buying prescription sunglasses (I was/am four-eyed). I never had a decent pair sunglasses until I was in college and bought something other than the $10 Walmart Panama Jack sunglasses (I used contacts at the time).

Nate


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

I know it is difficult on micro-skiffs, but a good bimini top with white vinyl above and a layer of black canvas below can help. Also paint your floor a light green with the webbing heavy on the bottom (leave a lighter strip up the center wide enough to walk on) and up the sides. Green seems to absorb sun energy faster than most colors.

I have to see a dermatologist every 6 mos. and always have things removed. When I was young (back even to pre-teen) I pulled lobster traps in my underwear shorts seven days a week, weather permitting, from late July until Thanksgiving. I never saw sun repellent til my aunt brought some Coppertone home one day in the circa 50s. I wear the micro-fiber SPF rated shirts now and use loads of No Ad spf 50 anytime I go in the daytime. (which is rarely) The mask will help a lot to prevent cancers on your lips and nose which seem to be hot spots for them.

Best regards,
Frank_S


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

for some reason i keep taking us back to my sun shade mod :-? ;D







[/img]


----------



## JimCameron (Jan 3, 2010)

SBC very nice rig.  Kindly identify the polling platform and the stick anchor.  I just turned a 7' thick, old, white fiberglass boat rod into a stick anchor, but yours has much more class.



Enjoy. jim


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

I like the long shirts that wick the sweet away. like beathlikeafish and OHO


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> I like the long shirts that wick the sweet away. like beathlikeafish and OHO


 i'm wearing a breathe like a fish shirt right now  love em and going to buy more , its like wearing an air conditioner  ;D


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> SBC very nice rig.  Kindly identify the polling platform and the stick anchor.  I just turned a 7' thick, old, white fiberglass boat rod into a stick anchor, but yours has much more class.
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy. jim


 thanks jim  the poling platform is one i designed custom for this boat and had adam @ all aluminum concepts here in jacksonville put it together for me  the stick anchor? thats a "wang it"  ;D


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

The wide-brim hat is a must, and vented long sleeve shirts aren't really as hot as you think they might be. I wear them fishing all summer long. If you do the hat, shirt and buff around your neck, you really only have to put sunblock on your face and the back of your hands. It's not too bad that way...


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

Guys, I have to agree with everything (except what that Chasin Tail Kid said), no matter how long your in the sun or what you wear! It really doesn't sink in until your child is on the table getting that crap cut out of her at 10years old! Then you really start to think and pay attention to what the docs are saying. I have been in South Florida all my life and NEVER put that crap on! Even on delpoyments to the middle east on the boats over there, I never put any sunscreen on. However, when I'm on the water now, I'm covered up with either sunscreen or long sleeves! I have been lucky enough to not get any major spots so far at 40yrs old, but have been told by my doctor that it's coming (BIG TIME). That still didn't do anything for me, it was my daugther and the two hugh scares that make me believe. Even if you don't do much for you, please think of your kids first and formost! I know I do now when it comes to going out in the sun!

Weedy

This was from the first scare:
http://www.customgheenoe.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3900&highlight=


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Was at the B&T today and oicked up another long white OHO...wish they had the Beathlikeafish at the shop..


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

Protecting yourself from the sun is one thing, surviving the glare from a white deck is another. Paint that thing!

I like off white to tan colors, they stay cooler than most. 

Once you get that ungodly burn under your chin from a white deck, you'll go spend a couple bucks on some paint!


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

One more story from the sun wars.... I started working on boats in 1972 and we were (mostly) just ignorant about the sun.  Standard gear for a mate on a charter boat was ratty old shorts, deck shoes, and shades -- no sunscreen or any protection at all...  I've lost six friends over the years to melanoma ( of the three skin cancers melanoma is the dangerous one)... Including the best guide out of Flamingo that I ever knew, John Emery.  He came down with melanoma at age 37 and never saw 39...

For some years now I've worn long sleeve shirts, long pants, and sungloves.  I've finally traded in the sunblock for a Buff in the last two years and should have done it years before.  It's no accident that folks in the hottest parts of our planet wear loose fitting clothing that covers everything possible...  I do have a few friends that can only go out on the water at night, and you're not very pretty when the doctor cuts off a piece of your nose, lip, or ear....

All of us that spend time on the water should see a dermatologist at least once a year, every year.  Once you've shown some skin damage, it should be once every six months... period.

I"ll get down off of my soapbox now.


----------



## Amsoil_Man (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks guys for the helpful hints and insights on past experiences, It helps alot. 

I may end up webbing my boat a little later after I get everything else delt with. 

Until then I'll go pick up somekind of face mask.


----------



## beyondhelp (Nov 6, 2008)

Bumping an old thread as I hunt for sun protective clothing. Had my first two precancerous chunks cut off... My dermatologist and I are bonding every 2mos now. 


I already have the shirts. Mainly Columbia shirts of the long and short sleeve variety. I finally have an excuse to wear the buff I've owned and I'm going to pick up a straw hat. I like the Noxema sunscreen but my dr pushes some other brand I have yet to try. 

What does the group recommend as far as pants go these days? I have one pair of unknown make and they aren't very comfortable. Scratchy where the legs zip off and generally irritating but they dry fast.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I don't like the popular convertible pants at all, and if you had to wear them every day you wouldn't either... The pants I've been wearing in recent years are by Ex Officio. They seem to be only folks that I've found with nice lightweight loose fitting pants for on the water. If anyone else has a recommendation I'll be listening.


----------



## Cody_F (Oct 26, 2010)

http://www.columbia.com/Blood-and-Guts™-Convertible-Pant-%7C-160-%7C-30/008949789932,default,pd.html?v=true&mid=compshop&nid=cse&eid=GoogleBase&utm_medium=cse&utm_source=GoogleBase&CAWELAID=620385237 These are what i wear , They are the blood and guts model So Fish blood , Guts , Bbq Sauce and anything else will Come right off with a sprinkle of water , Really Comfortable also. I have a couple of blood and guts Columbia shirts also , And Everything does truly wipe off , Even on the white shirts.


----------



## beyondhelp (Nov 6, 2008)

The Ex Officio pants look good. I like the extra pockets on the Amphi pants. 

I did find some non convertible pants on Columbia's site after hunting a bit. They don't show up in the fishing category at first. My wife can get those at a discount so I'm going to see which one prices better for me. 

First time I wore my white long sleeve Columbia shirt, I got a bunch of grease on it, maybe the blood and guts ones would be better for me. ;D


----------



## Cody_F (Oct 26, 2010)

Haha ya , Just make sure you find them on sale , Cause the shirts go for 80-95$ Ea brand new  .. On sale they go for 65$.


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

> Haha ya , Just make sure you find them on sale , Cause the shirts go for 80-95$ Ea brand new  .. On sale they go for 65$.


Check out www.Breathelikeafish.com 

Sun protective, breathable clothing that will not put you in the poorhouse.

Check out the masks with mesh in the mouth area to reduce sunglass fogging.

Check out the UPF rated long sleeve shirts that start out at $38.95.  

All microfiber shirts will come clean with an oxygenated cleaner (publix brand, oxy-clean, etc..)  The make-up of the fabric does not retain stains like cotton.

Compare the UPF rating, comfort and price to any shirt on the market.

All products are made in the USA and it is a Florida based company.

Perhaps Microskiff will do a product review on sun protective shirts and weigh the "pros and cons" of several different apparel manufacturers.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Guys get a good dermatologist and if u do not feel comfortable w/ the job he is doing get a new one.

My bro. keep going to a derm. about a spot under his arm-- got it removed lab tested and told everything was ok--even after expressing his concern on it not healing properly
He kept telling the dr. about it and The Dr kept blowing him off.------
Ultimately,and to late, he was diagnosed w/ basosquamis carcinoma went to a surgeon who went in got some of it and backed out and told him he was done and had 6mo to live.
A good family friend and a DR. said screw that and got him into the Mayo and a surgeon that could do a proper job.The new surg. went in got it all even though it had gone a long way. My bro. has now finished chemo and we are waiting to see what the next scan shows.
It is a very bad hybrid form of basal and squamous cell skin cancer.

The moral of the story is be pro active and do not accept what one dr. says when in your heart it does not feel right.


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

This may not work for most of you, but I fish 95% of the time at night. Once you learn how to do it and are rigged up for it I don't think you can beat it.

Another thing, if you fish daylight hours get a Bimini style top that is two layers. White on top and black under it. You won't believe how much difference it can make.

Frank_S


----------



## beyondhelp (Nov 6, 2008)

> This may not work for most of you, but I fish 95% of the time at night. Once you learn how to do it and are rigged up for it I don't think you can beat it.
> 
> Another thing, if you fish daylight hours get a Bimini style top that is two layers. White on top and black under it. You won't believe how much difference it can make.
> 
> Frank_S


Frank, can you share some night fishing tips in this thread? You were spot on with your advice about fishing around Long Point Park. Something that I still appreciate. 

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1327684373/0#0


----------



## zmgsvt (Jun 5, 2009)

I started this year after seeing both of my parents having chunks taken off of their faces this year. I've always been pretty good about using sunblock but I bought quite a few microfiber shirts and some masks. I have the omni-freeze, breathelikeafish, and swc shirts. The SWC shirts are by far my favorite. I also started using there masks instead of the buffs, a little softer and don't irritate my beard as much.


----------



## beyondhelp (Nov 6, 2008)

Well..... Back to the Dr's Friday. Guess this last chunk came back as bad too. Not the weight loss program I had in mind. 

I think I'm going to pick up a couple of Breathe shirts and some SWC ones too. I like both companies and want to see them both get support. (and Cancer Sucks)


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

second that second opinion stuff. My Dad goes to the VA..  They told 3 times that his spots were not cancerious. On the insistence of my Mom he went to her dermo. They removed 3 precancerious chunks. All on his left side. ! on his face and 2 on his arm. Most likely from rays thru the car windows-common per the Dermo. SO it not just on the boat we need to worry about.


----------

